# 2014 Road to the Horse



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Jonathan Field
Dan Steers
Antoine Cloux
There is also a wild card contestant, is that new?
I don't know any of these guys. Opinions? I don't personally watch RTTH but it's always interesting to look at some of the philosophies. Amusing, if not helpful


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I don't know any of them either. I follow RTTH even though I don't particularly agree with the principle behind it. It's interesting, no doubt.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I know a little of Jonathan Field (being as we are both Canadian). He started out English (jumping I think) then went western. He seems to be a caring and understanding trainer and instructor; uses natural horsemanship type techniques; gives clinics; writes a few articles for magazines; has the obligatory dvds that most trainers market these days.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I would love to see Buck Branaman doing RTTH...but I doubt he would.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I don't necessarily agree with it either, but it is interesting!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

It ought to be interesting cuz Tootie Blands favorite trainer isn't there so might actually be a level playing field. I don't follow RTTH, to me it represents everything wrong with our Verucka Salt "I want it now Daddy" American zeitgeist.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Dan Steers is great. He is the partner in Double Dan Horsemanship with Dan James who participated in both the 2012 teams RTTH (winning alongside Guy McLean for Australia) and last years RTTH.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I think it's an "international" one this year, so that's probably why you don't know them all! 

I think it will be really interesting, especially with the wild card, and even though Cloux seems natural horsemanship style, he might offer a new perspective to training, living in a probably more traditional horsey place  

I can see why people have a problem with the competition and no one recommends that "fast starting", but it can be real interesting comparing methods side by side. Might be a bit hard on the horse, but no harder than many other disciplines can be. It's a one off competition between some of the most regarded horse trainers in the world, I just hope people don't watch it and think they should do it at home!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

That's the biggest problem I have with it- people thinking they can do it too so they go buy a little 3 yo and kill themselves because "it worked for Clinton Anderson!!!"


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I wonder what happens with the horse participants after the competition is over? Does anyone know instances of them going back to their owners as is or do they get a chance at a formal education?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I believe all horses (including the untrained selection ones) are available for purchase at the competition. In the past trainers have purchased some of the horses and continued with their training. 

Their "owner" is a large horse stud who provides all the horses. I'd imagine they have trainers of their own to continue the education if unsold.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Maverick tarp and flying leadchanges - YouTube

This is a problem I personally have with RTTH.
This horse is impressively handling the tarp and he has somehow managed a flying lead change that is pretty neat. BUT look how inconsistent he is? Frequently flexed behind the vertical - indicating he's been rushed and not properly trained. 

Impressive as it is, it's not correct. That is my issue.


----------



## Commonsensehorsetraining (Aug 21, 2013)

I have worked at RTTH as a volunteer for a few years. Usually the horses get purchased by the trainers like Stacey Westfall, Chris Cox, Dan James but a lot go back to the 6666 ranch which is just a few mins from me and really horse heaven. 

I no longer volunteer with RTTH horse because in my opinion it gives people a false notion of what it takes to start a young horse. These horses may be ridden at the show but are them taken back and started over. As well as the winners are most likely predetermined. The last year I worked there Pat Parelli clearly had the quiet horse and I am the farthest from liking Pat you can get. I down right loath the guy to the point I loved when he got bucked off the year before that. His horse that second year was pretty good caught its leads and everything. The winners had nice horses but when one trainer gets off and tries to drag his horse through a water box and never was on a correct lead or loped the rail you have to start questioning things. It's just not my cup of tea and it took me many years to say I'm not going to be part of this and it saddens me I didn't follow my heart sooner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Commonsensehorsetraining said:


> I have worked at RTTH as a volunteer for a few years. Usually the horses get purchased by the trainers like Stacey Westfall, Chris Cox, Dan James but a lot go back to the 6666 ranch which is just a few mins from me and really horse heaven.
> 
> I no longer volunteer with RTTH horse because in my opinion it gives people a false notion of what it takes to start a young horse. These horses may be ridden at the show but are them taken back and started over. As well as the winners are most likely predetermined. The last year I worked there Pat Parelli clearly had the quiet horse and I am the farthest from liking Pat you can get. *I down right loath the guy to the point I loved when he got bucked off the year before that*. His horse that second year was pretty good caught its leads and everything. The winners had nice horses but when one trainer gets off and tries to drag his horse through a water box and never was on a correct lead or loped the rail you have to start questioning things. It's just not my cup of tea and it took me many years to say I'm not going to be part of this and it saddens me I didn't follow my heart sooner.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I watched that clip over and over again until youtube took it down


----------

